# Steel Valley SQology



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone involved in putting this event together over the weekend. It was great to finally put a few names with faces. I also want to say thank you to everyone who allowed me some seat time. Truly some great world class vehicles out there. Unfortunately after listening to several vehicles though, I've just set the bar even higher then I initially planned.

A few side notes:

Sitting in Mike's Beetle I've come to the conclusion those Revelation amps really are no joke. Exceptionally detailed and dynamic.

After sitting in the black Ram, I'm very impressed with the Helix P6. It's a great 1 and done solution. Also I've never heard wide bands and was pleasantly surprised.

I really enjoyed the bottom end on Bruce's 4 Runner. It showed you can have a good sounding car with some serious kick.

If you haven't had a chance, talk with Tony in the grey Hyundai. The man is brilliant and has and has one of the smoothest most detailed sounding vehicles out there.

My only regret is not having enough time to sit in more vehicles or have more time to chat with everyone.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I wish I could have made it to this show. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

It's normal to set expectations higher, and not perceive the high expectations once you listen to some podium systems the very first time.


It's more about learning what to look for when listening to good systems, or more of an educational journey and most likely you may not develop the skill of what to look for until you listen to more cars. Listening to more cars in one day for the first time will just create confusion. 

It the second time, another day and then a different day again when you start to appreciate a well tuned system.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

It was nice meeting you. I wish I could have found time/not gotten distracted (story of my life) to get you in my car

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

Alrojoca said:


> It's normal to set expectations higher, and not perceive the high expectations once you listen to some podium systems the very first time.
> 
> 
> It's more about learning what to look for when listening to good systems, or more of an educational journey and most likely you may not develop the skill of what to look for until you listen to more cars. Listening to more cars in one day for the first time will just create confusion.
> ...


This is spot on. I've been to several shows & I've sat in dozens of vehicles but this was the biggest SQ show I've attended. Most other shows are almost all SPL competitors. After awhile things start blending together. For me this show was about trying to figure out what I really wanted out of a system and what was achievable with what gear. It was also about meeting new people.
Both goals were achieved.



SkizeR said:


> It was nice meeting you. I wish I could have found time/not gotten distracted (story of my life) to get you in my car
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


It's OK, another show perhaps. I wish I could have seat time in almost every vehicle, but realistically I know that won't happen ha ha.
Did you learn much from the judge who owns a cable company? I would imagine he was extremely knowledgeable.
Good to meet you as well. Hope you didn't have any hiccups on the way back!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

juiceweazel said:


> This is spot on. I've been to several shows & I've sat in dozens of vehicles but this was the biggest SQ show I've attended. Most other shows are almost all SPL competitors. After awhile things start blending together. For me this show was about trying to figure out what I really wanted out of a system and what was achievable with what gear. It was also about meeting new people.
> Both goals were achieved.
> 
> 
> ...


About the cable guy.. Kinda. I think you heard most of it. But we ended up out at dinner with a big group together and a little parking lot get together afterwards and got to talk more about all sorts of things. Nice guy.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Three words:

Essence of Music.

Nick and I were out in that group, and Chris (the judge you mentioned) had us listen to a track on a CD. Then listen to the same track on a CD treated with EoM. Holy Crap!

Also seeing the look on Bill's face after Steve Head tuned his system to music. It was great.

It was a good time.

We also met, but I wasn't competing.

Jay


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> Three words:
> 
> Essence of Music.
> 
> ...


yeah, idk what to think of that. was very strange. total audiophile voodoo **** you see in the magazines that you would never believe unless, well, you heard it yourself


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Jay, I hope to get you in the FJ soon for a demo


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> yeah, idk what to think of that. was very strange. total audiophile voodoo **** you see in the magazines that you would never believe unless, well, you heard it yourself


 I seem to recall this product, and several others getting called out as snake oil a few years back, Tested and disproven.
Most resulted in merely the lightening of ones wallet..........$150 for disc cleaner:laugh:
can you say placebo?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

RRizz said:


> I seem to recall this product, and several others getting called out as snake oil a few years back, Tested and disproven.
> Most resulted in merely the lightening of ones wallet..........$150 for disc cleaner
> can you say placebo?


Thing is, I had no idea what I was listening to Or what was going on. Someone had two of the "same" CD, one with it and one without it.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

JayinMI said:


> Three words:
> 
> Essence of Music.
> 
> ...


So he took a good non-scratched CD out of the player, cleaned it with EoM & played the same CD in the same vehicle & you could hear a difference? Sounds pretty far fetched in my non-educated opinion.

Ah yes we were talking about speeding tickets. Sometimes it's more fun not to compete because there's no pressure and you don't have to wait around for the judges.



SkizeR said:


> yeah, idk what to think of that. was very strange. total audiophile voodoo **** you see in the magazines that you would never believe unless, well, you heard it yourself


So you heard a difference as well? See my comment above.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

juiceweazel said:


> So he took a good non-scratched CD out of the player, cleaned it with EoM & played the same CD in the same vehicle & you could hear a difference? Sounds pretty far fetched in my non-educated opinion.
> 
> Ah yes we were talking about speeding tickets. Sometimes it's more fun not to compete because there's no pressure and you don't have to wait around for the judges.
> 
> ...


2 identical cd's. One with it and one without. That's the problem though. We have no idea if the material on the CD was the same.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> 2 identical cd's. One with it and one without. That's the problem though. We have no idea if the material on the CD was the same.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Sorry, that's a hard sell for me. No way to verify they were the same exact bit rate etc.
But for the sake of argument, could you actually hear a real difference?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

juiceweazel said:


> Sorry, that's a hard sell for me. No way to verify they were the same exact bit rate etc.
> But for the sake of argument, could you actually hear a real difference?


Yup

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Credibility Check | Real HD-Audio


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

RRizz said:


> Credibility Check | Real HD-Audio


Thanks for posting this review. It shows people will sadly buy into anything (no matter how far fetched) if you market your product properly.
I think the bottom line here is that people are better off spending their money on better equipment or installation.

One quick question Nick. Did he play the regular version first and then the EoM version second?


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

JayinMI said:


> ......
> 
> Also seeing the look on Bill's face after Steve Head tuned his system to music. It was great.
> 
> ...


That's the secret to why Steve's Blazer and Aspen sound so awesome. The art of tuning by ear using well known music is always better that tuning with electronics if you have a tuner that knows what sound should really sound like. 

And I'll throw in that Nick Wingate is an awesome "ear" tuner also.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Nick, FWIW I got that same demo with the 2 different CDs in Jays car, and agree, I heard a difference.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

It was very nice meeting you at SVR and I'm glad you enjoyed the ole 4Runner.


----------

